# Viewing Premier League 2010/11 season



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

News here: New TV package for Premier League - The National Newspaper


_Football fans across the UAE will be able to watch all 380 Barclays English Premier League matches next season starting in August on Abu Dhabi TV's new dedicated channels.

From mid-July, fans will be able to subscribe to Abu Dhabi TV’s new services in three ways, Abu Dhabi Media Company announced today.

New subscribers can purchase a Humax HD decoder, and smartcard, for ADTV's new pay-tv satellite network for Dh 999.

For users who currently have a compatible Humax HD decoder, smartcards can be bought alone for Dh370 for a year’s subscription. They will also continue to get all the current free to air channels.

The recommended price for a basic package will be Dh75 per month. Some cable providers may include AD Sports in bundles of channels or combine the package with other offers that could be sold at a higher price.

Users can also sign up to stream the matches online.

In the GCC, fans who subscribe to watch matches online will pay Dh370 for the season. In non-GCC countries, the price for the online season package is Dh220.

“No matter how you choose to watch the league from the start of next season – through satellite TV, cable TV or via the internet – you will be able to watch all 380 games live at a great price,” said Karim Sarkis, ADMC’s Executive Director for Broadcast. “This is football like never before."_

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So that means for a new subscriber the cost per year is...

999 (decoder)
900 (12 x AED75/Month)
370 (EPL cost)
2269 or £500 in old money.

Sky in the UK is £324 a year and that includes* 20Mb broadband connection * (Etisalat's 16Mb is AED200 install and 549/month, total AED6788 or £1,300!!!!) and free UK calls.

So like for like that is 6 times the cost of UK services.

Yet another rip off.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> So that means for a new subscriber the cost per year is...
> 
> 999 (decoder)
> 900 (12 x AED75/Month)
> ...


Dude, don't try and make sense of it, as it will only make you depressed. 

On another note, I believe it will be West Ham United's season for the double: FA Cup and Premiership Title.:clap2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> Dude, don't try and make sense of it, as it will only make you depressed.
> 
> On another note, I believe it will be West Ham United's season for the double: FA Cup and Premiership Title.:clap2:


And i hope it keeps fine for you, having said that Avram Grant is a good choice, but if you do anything better than comfortable mid table I'd be surprised.

How about AED 100 on The Toon coming above The Hammers at the end of the season?


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Does anybody know which Abu Dhabi sports channel will be broadcasting today's Manchester United vs Liverpool match (with English commentary)? - or indeed how it is possible to tell in advance which of the AD Sports channels will be broadcasting what games...?

Thank you very much...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

AD3 seems to be the main one, it'll likely be on that.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> AD3 seems to be the main one, it'll likely be on that.


AD5 appears to be the main English channel with pre-match, half-time and full-time analysis with British ex-pros.

From what I've seen on AD3 it features two Arab gentlemen with a bemused looking Andy Cole sandwiched between them.


----------

